# Audigy 2 Volume Problem: Low, High, Low, High



## phongnvu (Jan 24, 2005)

I just bought the Creative 7.1 speaker system with the Audigy 2 Sound Blaster. After a couple of days of great performance, I'm now battling volume problems. The volume with go up and down sporadically. I could be on WinAmp, Windows Media Player, DivX player, or playing Madden 2005 and the volume will come and go unpredictably. One second it’s low and another second it is high. It’s frustrating as hell!

My old Creative Inspire 3.1 (w/ onboard sound) never gave me this problem. I’m running AMD Athlon 2600 with XP service pack 2. The sound card is as far away from the only other card (NVidia All-In-One video card) on my motherboard. Anyone come across this before?


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

try installing the software, both drivers and the mediasource files. run the speaker calibration.

open IE and go to Creative's on-line AutoUpdate site choose the demographic option that applies to you then choose language install the ActiveX control util [signed by CreativeLabs, INC] and let AutoRun do it's thing and update you with programs. when it finds updates and you need to install them you will have to temporarily allow popups for the site as it will pop up and begin download and install procedure.

now after AutoUpdate is finished reboot, try it out see how things go... if things are still sketchy or if you just want to be as up to date as possible go here for manual downloads of drivers and software updates, some include critical updates. so you may want to check it out in any case.


----------



## phongnvu (Jan 24, 2005)

*Not yet fixed. Maybe it's the power?*

I removed the program and reinstalled it TWICE (updating it both times via Creative support and calibrating) as recommended…Still; the volume continues to go up and down, unpredictably. Sometimes I can go for hours w/o sound fluctuation issues. Sometimes only a few minutes. Could it be a power issue? I’ve got a surge protector power hub with a dozen or so stuff plugged into it…


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

it could be a power issue.... maybe not with your surge protector but with your PSU may i ask a few questions?

what is the PSU you are using and what's it's power rating [i.e. 400W, 450W, 500W, ect]

what exactly is the name of the card? [i.e. Audigy 2 ZS Gamer, Audigy 2 ZS Platinum, Audigy 2, etc...]

what mother board are you using?

if i know these things... i may be able to do some research for you... i think it may have to do with the PSU overloading. it may also be bad connections... have you tried returning the item and Xchanging it?


----------



## phongnvu (Jan 24, 2005)

*Computer Info*

I removed the card and put it in another slot (making sure the connections are solid). Still experiencing the same problems.

PSU: 350W Codegen - switching power supply
Motherboard: ECS K7VTA3 v.8C/6 - Socket A ATX
Sound Card: Audigy 2 Value

I have not exchanged it...yet.


----------



## lordo (Feb 1, 2005)

I installed an Audigy 2 ZS Gamer's Edition on Sunday. Whenever I reboot and XP loads back up, the volume turns itself all the way to full. I haven't noticed the volume adjusting itself while in XP randomly, just on restart (boy I'm sure the neighbors just love it!).

Anyway, I just built the system this weekend (my first ever):

P4 3.2 GHz Prescott
Asus P5AD2-Deluxe
2 GB Ram
MSI radeon x800 pro

I e-mailed creative about the problem and here is their proposed solution

**********

Thank you for contacting Creative Tech Support.

With regards to the issue you are having, perhaps you can try the 
following cleansweep and re-installation procedure, to see if it works:-


1. Click START / RUN / Type MSCONFIG and press ENTER. 

2. Insert a check to the left of SELECTIVE STARTUP and deselect 'LOAD 
STARTUP ITEMS'. 

3. Select the SERVICES tab and select HIDE ALL MICROSOFT SERVICES. 

4. Uncheck all results and click OK. 

5. Click OK and reboot when prompted. 

6. Enable the WINDOWS XP STARTUP MENU by rebooting your computer and 
tapping F8 once every second OR holding the SHIFT key while rebooting. 

7. When the menu is displayed, select SAFE MODE and press ENTER. 

8. Once in SAFE MODE, insert the sound card's installation CD and exit 

out of the installer 

9. Click START / RUN. 

10. Type "X:\AUDIO\DRIVERS\CTZAPXX.EXE into the OPEN field (replace X 
with the applicable CD-ROM drive letter). 

11. Click OK. 

12. When the CREATIVE DRIVER UPDATE UTILITY opens, select DRIVER 
UNINSTALLATION under UPDATE OPTION. 

13. If two out of the three options are disabled or grayed out under 
DRIVER TYPE, click OK. Otherwise, select WDM. You will then be 
prompted to reboot, but please do not do so. 

14. Click START / SETTINGS / CONTROL PANEL / ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS. 

15. Remove all Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS Gamer programs. 

16. Close all windows, and reboot the computer normally (ENTER NORMAL 
MODE). 

17. The Audigy 2 ZS will be detected by Windows. Cancel the ADD NEW 
HARDWARE WIZARD when able. 

In order to install your soundcard properly, I recommend you to ensure 
the following for the audio installation and test: 

The card is the only card installed other than the Graphics card. 
The card is at least one empty slot away from the Graphics card. 
Place the soundcard away from all the others. 
That the card is seated properly in the PCI slot. 
Move the PC's internal wires away from the soundcard. 
That the on-board sound on your motherboard is disabled through the 
BIOS. 
That the on-board gameport is disabled through the BIOS. 
That your motherboard BIOS is up-to-date. 
That there are no background applications open when you attempt the 
solution. 
That the anti-virus program is disabled. 
That if you are over-clocking your system, return all options to their 
recommended settings. 
That you access the PC with administrator rights. 

18. Perform an installation via the CTRUN program on the CD 
(X:\CTRUN\CTRUN.EXE where X is the drive letter of your CD drive that 
has the installation CD). 

19. Reboot if prompted. 

20. Please obtain the latest updates for your Audigy 2 ZS Gamer card 
from our website:- http://us.creative.com//support/downloads/ 

21. Once you are prompted to OPEN FROM CURRENT LOCATION or SAVE TO 
DISK, select SAVE TO DISK and download the update to MY DESKTOP. 

22. When the file has completed the phase of being transferred to your 

computer, locate the file on your desktop and double click the file. 

Do a speaker and diagnostic test. 

Sorry for any inconvenience caused. Please reply back to me if you are 
still having problems. Thanks.


----------



## sevenka (Feb 4, 2005)

there's answer in this link ===> www.s_audigy_2.at_i.com


----------

